# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  حاتم الحويني يتحدث عن والده حفظه الله

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

حاتم الحويني يتحدث عن والده حفظه الله*
منذ أن اختار أبى طريقة ومشى فيه وهو لا ينظر وراءه قط (حتى كان عنوانه دائماً: امض ولا تلتفت)، فقد علمته تجارب من قبله أنه لكى يصل إلى هدفه لابد من تحمل كلام من لا فعل له، وأن اعتزل الحياة الدنية أسلم لـ لسانه وقلبه..
لقد وعى أبـي أن النجاح الحقيقى وأعلى مراتب الشرف فيه خدمة دين الله ﷻ، فأغلق أبوابه نفسه ودروبها عن فتن الحياة وهولها، وحمل هم الأُمَّة فحملته الأمة على أعناقها..
تأتيه كل المناصب لتسلم عليه وهو لا يذهب إلى أحد، ولا يطلب شيئًا لنفسه، وكان دائماً ما يقول: لست بحاجة إلى الناس ما دام كتابى وقلمى معى..
لا ينام الليل إلا قليلاً لعله (يفيد أمته بتحرير مسئلة أو رداً على بدعة)، ففقد بذلك الكثير من صحته وقوته (وهو لا يبالى بما تحمله الكلمة من معنى)، بل كان كلما اشتد المرض ذهب إلى مكتبته ونام بين أحضان الكتب والمجلدات ليأنس قلبه وتضمد جراحه؛ لأنه يجد فى كتب السنة دواءه وأُنسه.
رُزق أبى حكمة وبصيرة ورحمة نادراً ما نراها فى المعاصرين اليوم إلا من رحم الله..
إذا تكلم رأيت فى كلامه بصيرة وحكمة لا تأتى من كثرة القراءة فقط، إنه سرٌ فى القلب، فحين تتجرد الروح من غبار الجسد، ينكشف الغطاء، فيرى ما مُنع منه المبصرون، ويسمع ما حرم منه السامعون، ويعرف ما جهله العالمون.
وهذا ليس تمجيد مدع؛ فأنا أرى أبى يومياً وهذا فضل من الله وكرم..
أبـي إنسانٌ بمعنى الكلمة قبل أن يكون عالماً، فلا يتحرك لسانه بلفظٍ سيّء أبداً..
ولا يواجه إنساناً بعيبٍ فيه يكرهه أبداً..
وسباقاً للخير دائماً، وكل مشكلة آتيه بها تصغر عند بابه، فلا يثير غاضباً أبداً بل يستوعبه ويهديه ثم لا اخرج من عنده إلا وقد سلم قلبي من صفات الغضب وامتلء سكينة وهدى؛ فكلامه دائماً مطعماً بآية أو حديث، وقد أُتي حجةً وبياناً يظهر جليلاً في كلامه.
أبـي على إستعداد دائم حتى وهو يتألم من مرضه أن يتحدث عن الله ﷻ وعن رسوله ﷺ بكلام محب.
فلعل #باسم_يوسف ومن هم على شاكلته يعرفون جيداً  أن رؤوسهم تتساوى بحذاء أبى، بل أقل، وهذا قليل من كثير ولكن قومي لا يعلمون.*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله.

----------

